# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Le type sql "TEXT" comment le convertir en java String ?

## pounaid

Bonjour,

j'ai fait une recherche sur le forum ainsi que sur le net mais je n'ai pas trouv de rponse  cette question de dbutant ...

Je ne trouve pas comment convertir le type sql : TEXT vers l'quivalent en Java.
Je m'explique plus en dtail, je me suis dit que le type TEXT n'est rien d'autre qu'une chaine de caractre dont la longueur n'est pas dfinie, cependant en procdant ainsi, lors de la gnration de la base de donne, mon String est automatiquement converti en varchar(255) et non en TEXT.

voici comment est dfini mon champ:
_@Column(name = "monchamp")
private String monchamp= "";_

J'utilise hibernate3, et j'ai suivi pas  pas le tutorial : http://tahe.developpez.com/java/jpa/

Merci d'avance

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai fait une recherche sur le forum ainsi que sur le net mais je n'ai pas trouv de rponse  cette question de dbutant ...
> 
> Je ne trouve pas comment convertir le type sql : TEXT vers l'quivalent en Java.
> Je m'explique plus en dtail, je me suis dit que le type TEXT n'est rien d'autre qu'une chaine de caractre dont la longueur n'est pas dfinie, cependant en procdant ainsi, lors de la gnration de la base de donne, mon String est automatiquement converti en varchar(255) et non en TEXT.
> 
> voici comment est dfini mon champ:
> _@Column(name = "monchamp")
> ...


voir annotation @javax.persistence.Lob

----------


## pounaid

Merci de m'avoir donn une piste, j'ai rsolu mon problme  ::king:: 

La solution pour ceux que ca interesse, il suffit d'ajouter la ligne suivante au dessus du champ @Column concern.




> @Lob @Basic(fetch=FetchType.LAZY, optional=false)

----------

